
Predictive CPU Isolation of Containers at Netflix - mochomocha
https://medium.com/@NetflixTechBlog/predictive-cpu-isolation-of-containers-at-netflix-91f014d856c7
======
melan13
Decent advancements. Dell EMC cloud has done this a year ago.

